# Tapping into sewer system



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got a client buying a home currently serviced by a septic system. After he buys the home he's going to tap into the sewer system. The wye is at the road in front of the home. We have appointments tomorrow with a couple of contractors to get quotes for the job.
The permit from the township is $1865, plus the buyer has to pay the costs of tapping into the wye and running the line back to the house. He also has to pay to have the tank emptied, collapsed and filled in.
The distance to the downstream Manhole from the Wye is 107'. There is 72 linear feet of lead, 12 linear feet of riser, and 10 ft depth at property line. 
We'll have a better handle on costs tomorrow but just curious if anyone else has gone through this and what it cost them.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Just a thought, when I connected to city water, the codes did not allow me to have the sewer and water enter on the same side of the house. Assuming that your new connection will be at the same location that your septic was it shouldn't be a problem. But if you are going to relocate your outlet piping, 
you may want to touch base with the building inspector.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

So what did the contractors say? Interesting question.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

we looked at buying a cottage ,that was going to have to be hooked into sewer ,I think the total cost we were quoted was close to $10,000 the permits and tap in were quite high,but has to be done by someone licensed by state,but all the contractors were with in a couple hundred dollars of each other,the cost of sewer was a deal buster,


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

2 quotes so far.
$2600 and $5200. Huge discrepancy. Buyer is going to get a 3rd quote next week.
I met one of the contractor's at the property and it's a much simpler process than it sounds like. The lead where they need to tap in is right in front of the sidewalk in front of the house and the drain coming out of the house comes out right in front of the front porch so it's a pretty easy run to connect.



POLARBEAR said:


> So what did the contractors say? Interesting question.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you better do your own research, as many variables come into play with different communities. Sometimes the county will come in and trump the local requirements. Just had this happen in Macomb. Costs were just over 5000.00 for a simple 9'2" sewer tap. Depth does make a difference in cost as well. Familiarity with soil conditions play a safety factor role whether you need a drag box or not and they aren't cheap unless you own one. Is the main PVC, SDR, cement, cement core PVC, is there a lead already in place or do you have to put in a saddle and core for the tap. All this info will be at the water and sewer dept. and the city building plumbing division. Ask the city or county for a list of registered licensed excavators for this. They should be familiar with requirements. Same job in Rochester was almost half. Bond in Rochester 1000.00 bond for Macomb was 5000.00 lots of things come into play. Length of run and how its to be terminated. Don't forget open trench inspections and if you have to return property ( or just part of it, boulevard) to as was or better conditions, its not always required depending on property owner and ordinances. I usually am at a minimum of 2700 for a 4" tap. Make sure your contractor mentions miss dig atleast. 

The one I just did in Macomb on Romeo Plank was a surprise as the sidewalk came into play, they would not let me tunnel a mere 12" under it without removing it first and now it has to be replaced. 2 simple sections of concrete 8'x8'6" each, not much but now I pay for short load fees and stone and compaction to their specs. And its my liability exposed until they approve the ground to be repoured. If someone trips and falls. It might not look like much but to do it right and cover my butt it gets expensive fast. I was lucky and they were nice because I should have had to pull a right of way permit for the sidewalk and thats was 10,000.00 bond alone.


----------

